# DVD Rental



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Just wondering if any places rented dvds as I've not seen any of those type of shops around here.

Guessing it's all streamed or via on demand or something but would be useful to find out.

Thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Given the locals attitude to online piracy, and companies selling pre-filled media centres, I don't think a DVD rental place would make a single fil.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Du have got some 1aed video on demand at the moment......I'm having to watch 48 hours of Jurassic Park with my chid! Help!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> Given the locals attitude to online piracy, and companies selling pre-filled media centres, I don't think a DVD rental place would make a single fil.


Out of interest - what is a pre-filled media centre and where do you get one from?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

He means media players with storage drives built-in. Some companies probably fill them with movies and stuff and sell them off that way


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)




----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

stamboy said:


> Just wondering if any places rented dvds as I've not seen any of those type of shops around here.
> 
> Guessing it's all streamed or via on demand or something but would be useful to find out.
> 
> Thanks


you might have as much luck finding a place that rents VHS at this point. just before we left canada all blockbuster had gone bankrupt. there were maybe three indie dvd rental shops hanging on downtown and a handful of our cable conglomerate shops renting dvd's but it was obvious that was going the way of the dodo.

t*rr*nts, iTunes, *v*igorous *p*ersonal *n*iches, and on demand are now your friends. the nice thing about dubai is that once you've chosen your download _speed_ package, there is no limit to _how much_ you can download. a refreshing change coming from canada where throttling and download caps are crippling!


----------



## -Tenshi- (Jan 18, 2010)

If you live in the right area you can try Limebox website - Limebox online dvd rental website in Dubai.

There is also one place in jumeirah next to spinneys where you can rent DVDs. I can't remember the name of it at the moment, but they also have an Abu Dhabi branch.


----------

